

Gmail Motion - now you can control Gmail with your body.  - skbohra123
http://gmail.com/motion

======
ricefield
This was terrible. Their past AFD jokes (Gmail paper, Gmail custom time) were
so much funnier, or at least more convincing.

------
deniscales
Gmail for gang members. Throw it up!!!

------
schintan
Tried it..works for me !

------
rrrhys
Imagine all the uses!

------
nvictor
ah come on big G. how many april fools?

------
tnt128
April Fools

------
nands
gestures are super funny!

